

Obama's Misleading Answer About Warrantless Wiretapping on The Daily Show - mikegerwitz
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2012/10/fact-check-obamas-misleading-answer-about-warrantless-wiretapping-daily-show

======
drharris
This stuff this current administration is doing to systematically destruct
personal freedoms makes Bush II administration look like child's play. Where
is the promised repeal of the Patriot Act? Where is the promise of open
government? Petitions are great and all, but I'd rather not have "state
secrets" being used at a rate that makes the old USSR blush in embarrassment.
Why are all American citizens suspect for terrorism, or it is just an excuse
to gain an unprecedented level of control?

One thing is for sure; no matter how things go in November, our country is
screwed.

